# That's Mr. Great Blue to You, Bub



## bulldurham (Dec 17, 2014)

This was shot with the new Sigma 150-600 at 600mm from about 12 feet away, nearly full frame, ISO 500 6.3, 1/125 (late afternoon sun, partly overcast).


----------



## b_twill (Dec 17, 2014)

Gorgeous shot!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## baturn (Dec 17, 2014)

Excellent! Very cool to get that close.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 18, 2014)

Great shot.  Glad to hear that someone in North America has the new Sigma 150-600 and glad to see how sharp it is at 600mm.  I am still waiting for mine - been on order now for about 6 weeks.  I am hoping it will arrive before my holiday to Florida in January.

WesternGuy


----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice profile shot.  I think that lens will serve you well.


----------



## ph0enix (Dec 18, 2014)

b_twill said:


> Gorgeous shot!


That's what I said!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 18, 2014)

Great photo, love the detail in those feathers.


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 20, 2014)

Gotta tell you it is a heavy lens and at the end of the day, you're sore and tired.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 20, 2014)

That looks sharp! Is this the contemporary sigma or the sport?


----------



## dannylightning (Dec 21, 2014)

very nice.

which of the two new 150-600 sigmas is that ?


----------



## bulldurham (Dec 21, 2014)

It's the sport lens. I've decided I don't like it after all. It's terribly heavy and in tight confines it's hard to get a good focus lock on a fast moving bird. It's great for static or semi-static shots. I'm going to keep my 80-400 and shoot with the 1.4 Tele-Extender at 560mm and be happy.


----------

